# BMW Megacity Electric Vehicle to Launch in 2013



## Ed103 (Dec 28, 2004)

It looks a bit beetle like, but overall, I'd say it's a pretty nice design. It should definitely connect with the young college student/women/douche buyers that they're aiming for. And with the selling of these, it'll allow all of the petrol heads to keep buying M's.


----------



## mhs525 (Mar 9, 2007)

Interesting...

I drive by a Smart car dealership on the way to work. They aren't exactly flying off the showroom floor...

This thing may sell in Europe but it will collect dust here in the US unless Obama taxes gas up to 5.00 plus a gallon


----------



## mnzhp (Jan 6, 2010)

It looks nothing like a Beetle - it looks like a pod car. Making Isettas in the 50's saved BMW by giving them some positive cash flow. It's retro and cutting edge at the same time. I like it. It would make a nice compliment to my '03 ZHP sedan


----------



## MalibuMafiaV (Jul 7, 2005)

wtf is that thing. Looks like a beetle.


----------



## daydreamer69 (Oct 7, 2009)

kinda reminds me of a mealybug


----------



## sengelke (Nov 22, 2005)

It looks like the old Isettas...and it IS (if you read the front of it) :yikes:
http://www.seriouswheels.com/pics-1950-1959/1957-BMW-Isetta-300-red-fa-lr.jpg


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

*The Isetta2 is no Smart.*

I think the car may sell better than the Smart for at least three reasons. First the Smart is not an electric car, the 'Isetta 2' will have a better dealer network than Smart if it sells through BMW dealerships, and lastly, having driven a couple Smarts I can say the car is 40 years behind the times in terms of driveability. Frankly, it's awful.
It's a "city car" and will meet the demands of drivers who are looking for a parking space for the day. It isn't meant to be out on the highway all day competing with tractor trailers for pavement. There is a market for affordable cars which can get you from A to B for the majority of your driving needs. This car looks like it might do that with panache, or whatever the German word is for flair. Hey wait, the German word for "flair" is flair! That should be its name.
Please send all royalty checks to me on the beach in Bimini.


----------

